# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Stress: zo overwin je stress en depressie

## FRANCOIS580

Stress: zo overwin je stress en depressie

*Steeds meer landgenoten kampen met angst, stress, depressie of burn out. We proberen onze stress met alle mogelijke middelen te bestrijden, in de meeste gevallen tevergeefs en zeker een werk van lange adem. Toch hoeft stress volgens de psychiater zeker geen probleem te zijn. Het hangt er alleen maar van af hoe je met strees omgaat. Ja … hoe ga je best met stress om en hoe geraak je er zo vlug mogelijk van verlost?* 

Angst, stress en een burn out zijn ongetwijfeld dé ziektes van deze tijd. Beterschap is niet direct in zicht, zeker niet nu kinderen met stress en zelfs burn out te kampen hebben. Het aantal patiënten met stress en depressie neemt dus niet alleen toe, het wordt ook steeds jonger. Dé vraag is wat je zélf kunt doen om stress veraf te houden of er zo vlug mogelijk komaf mee te maken.../...

*Stress en depressie herkennen*

Het is uiteraard van groot belang symptomen van stress en depressie zo vlug mogelijk te herkennen. Volgens de psychiater uiten deze zich hoofdzakelijk op vier niveau’s, vaak in dezelfde volgorde. Stress en depressie manifesteren zich in de eerste plaats door de meest uiteenlopende lichamelijke klachten zoals hoofdpijn, hartkloppingen en/of maagstoornissen. Dat zijn meestal tekenen dat je onder sterke stress staat. In een tweede fase komen daar emotionele klachten bij gaande van prikkelbaarheid en angst tot vergeetachtigheid en concentratiestoornissen. Daarna treden er allerlei gedragsstoornissen op. Je zondert zich meer en meer van de buitenwereld af, gaat alle sodiaal contact uit de weg, alle motivatie is zoek en uiteindelijk ga je meer roken en eten. Wordt voor al deze symptomen geen oorzaak gevonden, vraag jezelf dan af of het niet om stress of depressie kan gaan. Vooral als het gaat om stress kun je zelf veel doen om er zo vlug mogelijk van verlost te geraken.

*Blijf je sociaal netwerk onderhouden*

Werd je het slachtoffer van stress, zorg er dan voor dat je nooit het contact met je sociaal netwerk verliest. Je klachten kunnen uiten en onder woorden brengen is het beste hulpmiddel tegen stress. Dat is echter veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan, want stress en depressie worden door de maatschappij meer en meer aanzien als tekenen van zwakte.

Vereenzaming moet zeker vermeden worden. Blijf investeren in het in stand houden van je sociale contacten. Zorg ervoor dat je jouw emoties kunt tonen en er met iemand kunt over praten, zeker wanneer het minder goed gaat.

*Leer alles beter plannen*

Leer voortaan alles beter plannen, en probeer zoveel mogelijk in het heden te leven. Stress en depressies zijn meestal het gevolg van frustraties

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------


## proben

Ik ben ook zeker van mening dat het er om gaat hoe je met die stress omgaat, niet iedereen is daar even 'goed' in. Volgens mij is het belangrijk dat je de knop leert om te zetten. prioriteiten stellen in wat belangrijk voor jou is, en de rest proberen langs je af te laten glijden. Zet jezelf eens op de eerste plaats.
Dit is voor sommigen verschrikkelijk moeilijk. Ik heb ondervonden dat acupunctuur hier heel goed bij kan helpen. Ooracupunctuur, of auriculo kan heel goed helpen bij psychosomatisce klachten.

----------

